# What is your MBTI type and what style of clothing do you have?



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

... _I put on women's clothing
and hang around in bars! ..._
No, wait! O, what a give away.

And now for something completely different.

I live in the USA.

I have worked in an office setting, business casual environment for about 13 years. Although the companies for which I have worked allowed a "casual Friday" dress code, I have dressed as I had on the rest of the days (for the most part).

Weekday clothing: pants usually twill but sometimes knit, black, blue, gray, or khaki; button down, short-sleeve, collared shirts (must have a pocket for holding a pen!) with either a stripe or check pattern, conservative color schemes in the off-white, blue, gray, teal, and red families. Although I prefer stronger contrasts between my shirt and pants (dark pants + light shirt or vice versa), I try not to think about what I'm pulling out of the closet. The next piece in rotation usually gets the nod. Weekday shoes are dark brown or black casual dress. I have just one pair at a given time.

Weekend clothing: t-shirt with inoffensive but non-mainstream theme (_e.g._, my Daleks' EXTERMINATE shirt, my Rurouni Kenshin shirt, my Marvel superheroes shirt), pull-over sweater or hockey jersey if I'm particularly chilly, and pants that I used to wear to the office but aren't particularly fitting to wear there any more (fraying cuffs, rips, holes) or my camo cargo pants. In the summer I wear shorts. I wear tennis shoes (or sandals in summer) as footwear. I have just one pair.

Church: I wear a 2-piece navy suit, white long-sleeved button down shirt, and necktie to church from September - May (that's Fall through Spring); from June - August I wear dark gray knits slacks and an off white, short-sleeved button down shirt, no tie. I wear black wingtip shoes.

I don't own a pair of jeans. I last wore jeans in my late teens when working part-time on a hog farm (where they belong).


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Promethea said:


> let's have people try to guess what i am from my clothing style, instead.
> 
> i like form fitting stuff that won't snag, and very few accessories for the same reason. i don't like anything getting in the way if i need to spring into action quickly. lots of black, calf-high boots that i can run in, tight tank-tops under a jacket. i think overall i'd say its dressing for utility and agility. i have a messenger bag with me usually that also fits my body well, so that i can run with it - its got various things that i could need if i get stranded.


Urban chic, cold weather and utilitarian. Do you ride the subway to get around?


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

I wear a bra! It's a must! I hate going anywhere or doing anything without it, unless sleeping or other stuff.

Shorts, sandals and fleece. That's it.


----------



## ladyofshalott (Feb 8, 2014)

stephonatron said:


> My first priority is comfort and functionality. I need clothes that won't get in the way of what I'm doing.


Yeah I will only go so far in terms of 'suffering for fashion', I hardly ever wear heels for instance. However most fashionable clothes aren't particularly uncomfortable anyway so it's not hard to look AND feel good


----------



## KinkoOppa (Jan 27, 2014)

INFJ,
Must be flattering and comfortable, can't stand clothes that get in my way and I only on special use accessories! I get so irritable lol. But other than that I like to dresses and skirts, I feel naked if I don't wear tights.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Eudaimonia said:


> Urban chic, cold weather and utilitarian. *Do you ride the subway to get around?*


Only if an absolute necessity, I'd rather walk a few miles than hop on public transportation. : )


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Promethea said:


> Only if an absolute necessity, I'd rather walk a few miles than hop on public transportation. : )


Actually I know where you are from... so I won't give it away. ;-)


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Eudaimonia said:


> Actually I know where you are from... so I won't give it away. ;-)


Its ok, the only person whos actually trying to harm me already knows I live in Boston. No one else would do anything with that knowledge. : )


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Promethea said:


> Its ok, the only person whos actually trying to harm me already knows I live in Boston. No one else would do anything with that knowledge. : )


Weren't you ISTP before... quite a leap to ESFP... ? There has to be ultraterrestrials in the world and no place better than Philly.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm an INTJ and I wear pretty much nothing but work clothes - which, for me, typically means carpenter jeans (usually duck brown canvas, sometimes blue denim) year-round. In summertime, I usually wear sleeveless shirts of various colors (typically white, black, gray, or blue). In the cooler months, I typically wear a short-sleeve shirt over a long-sleeve shirt. In the colder months, I usually wear that plus a vest. And my former ro0mmate says my coat makes me lo0k like a "dirty farmer."
:tongue:
So basically blue-collar clothing of the typical Ho0sier style. My "dirty farmer" coat is a blue-and-white (w/accents of gray) plaid flannel w/ho0d. I probably lo0k like an ISTP, assuming that the personaly type/clothing cross-referencing theory is correct. Also, at work, I always wear gloves (but only while I'm operating a forklift). They're half-finger brown leather w/black fabric and Velcro straps that fasten inward. They also make great driving gloves. Go0d sho0ting gloves to0. Oh, and my "dirty farmer" coat is very soft and makes me feel all snuggly-go-nuts which makes me feel like an ENFP.
:happy:
In fall, I often sometimes wear a long gray canvas duster. And all my bo0ts are black or brown. I wear a lot of brown and beige, oftentimes offset w/blue or green. And if it's green, it's always an earthy green. If it's blue, it's typically "petroleum" blue. I could be described as a "fall person." Dark hair, dark eyes, fair complexion. So I lo0k g0od in earth tones.

Right now, I'm wearing duck brown canvas carpenter pants, an off-white long-sleeve shirt under an OD green short-sleeve shirt, a black vest (w/multiple utility pockets), and my "dirty farmer" coat. The boots I have with me are black-on-black Die Hard work boots and I have two pairs of Wells-Lamont gloves - both black 'n tan (the leather parts are tan, and by "tan," I mean "beige") - one full-finger, one half-finger.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm an ENFP female.

My outfits range since I will reflect my mood on what I wear. I grew up into vintage stuff, and now I love decades from 60s to 90s. Some days I will look rockabilly, some days I will look like a hippie, some day I will look grunge. Like a tight small shirt, baggy cargo pants, flannel & timberlands. But my favorite look is 70s. 

I will go all out on some days, or stay minimal on other days. Depends on my how Im feeling and how much time I have to get ready. I tie my hair with a black ribbon, and that ended up being my signature in highschool lol. But realllly my default look (which is what I wear usuallly is band tees, custom cut (I will cut a bigger neck hole or add fringe to the bottom) and I wear long skirts, jeans, or shorts & leather jackets. Leather jacket is always on me. Ankle boots or sandals are my favs. I like to match, and I like accessories. If my outfit is on the plainer side, I will go all gypsy on accessories.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

I always wear jeans and either a solid coloured tee shirt or a long sleeved button up. For important stuff I wear some dress pants and a long sleeve button up with a tie. My favourite thing to wear is my knock off some-fancy-brand aviators. Only when it's sunny though, and not inside. Don't wanna be a douche.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Eudaimonia said:


> Weren't you ISTP before... quite a leap to ESFP... ? There has to be ultraterrestrials in the world and no place better than Philly.


I forgot I'd put esfp up there lol. It was a joke following a thread that I thought was silly. An enfp was comparing Ti doms to hipsters, so I said that it made me realize I'm an esfp (I don't like the hipsters in Cambridge.) XD


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

I vacillate between utter utility... rather, least effort.... and the desire to present myself authentically. I like high contrast and almost everything I own is either black or white. Straight-laced black chucks are an aesthetic ideal for me. High contrast, colorless (or with a splash of a very vivid color, like red or green on the side... maybe a pin or something like that) informal, but with a nostalgic aire. 

I overdress. Black slacks and a well-fitted white dress shirt - often with a colored or black undershirt, and horn rimmed Ray Bans (I have come to discover that is what they are, and that people find that to be notable - I did not know either when I bought them). 

When you don't want to worry at all about how you look, but want to look good, just overshoot it. Slacks and a dress shirt is foolproof. But, that creates another problem: Luckily, the improper undershirt, chucks, and general disheveled appearance keep me from being mistaken for a real person. It's always distressing when people accidentally take me very seriously or speak to me as if we both do ... things.


Also, on the subject of INT(P) and style of dress....


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

Male, INTJ, Cargo Shorts, T-Shirts


----------



## AtheneBeth (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm an INFJ I'm female and my dressing style is anything that catches my eye when I shop and when I DIY my own shirts, I usually ask myself what represents me. Well, it's just part of who I am.


----------



## Eden Ludekens (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't know what you'd call my style, but I wear jeans with a t-shirt or a shirt most of the time


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

ENTP female

I almost always wear jeans and a t-shirt or some other simple top. However, I'm comfortable wearing almost everything. My current favorite article of clothing is an extremely soft rainbow scarf!


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

INTJ, enneagram 1.

I wear things that are classic, sharp, simple, well-made, and can basically be thrown together half asleep and still come together perfectly. I pay infinitely more attention to my clothes when I'm choosing them than I do when I'm actually wearing them, and tend to not care about buying anything at all unless it's a good deal on a really good brand. 

Hilariously, I once noticed that 90% of the shirts in my closet are solid (mostly black, white, and navy), striped, or checkered. Mostly oxfords and polos, with a few sport coats, suits, jeans, athletic stuff, t-shirts, fleeces. There are a few more wacky things like a fur eskimo hat, various fratty things from college like neon wayfarers and pocket t-shirts, camo pants, and a beat up Phillies hat I've had for 15 years.


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

INFP 1w9

I prefer professionalism to anything, I wear ties every day and I make a point to make myself presentable and well kept. I like cleanliness in style, I like subdued colours, matching themes to outfits, cap to oxfords and boots, v-neck sweaters, and button downs. However in this professionalism I like to implement my creativity, I tend to prefer earthy colours, anything from black to subdued blue, I'm not sure why but I dislike flashiness and vibrancy. My outfits are well thought out (in five seconds) and I try to keep everything clean and tight. There are two pictures of me, one as my avatar and one in my profile, where I'm wearing things that I wear often. I like some odd things though, like wool knit ties and exciting sock patterns. My ISFP friend and I have somewhat similar ways of dressing, but where I am rigid and controlled, he is boisterous and bright. I tend to stick to darker things, I'm not sure why. I pick out what I think looks good, and it doesn't go much farther than that, I never try to evoke an emotion in other people, I don't like to wear whatever is in style, I wear whatever the fuck I want and it just happens to fit into Portland. 

I'm a particular fan of how Andy Bernard from The Office and Ben Wyatt from Parks & Recreation dress, I think they're very stylish characters, and I sort of emulate that. There is a part of me that likes traditionalism, but I still beat no drum but my own.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

INFJ (although PerC's best may be on the verge of disproving that)

I wear cargo shorts or other 'sturdy material' shorts in warm weather; jeans in cold weather. A sweater or sweatshirt over a polo shirt if it's cold; I prefer polo shirts by themselves when it's warm. I don't think about them, most of the time. I like to look like I know how to dress myself, but I'm not picky. I avoid buying clothes, or if I have to, I buy everything I will need for a long time.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Promethea said:


> I forgot I'd put esfp up there lol. It was a joke following a thread that I thought was silly. An enfp was comparing Ti doms to hipsters, so I said that it made me realize I'm an esfp (I don't like the hipsters in Cambridge.) XD


Oh see, I saw you mentioned something about Philadelphia, but my first choice would have been Chicago, so I need to just quit since you are still in Massachusetts... (or are you talking about the Cambridge next to King's College?) Anyway, I give up. Haha


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Male INTJ, long sleeve casual button up shirt and jeans. One of the articles will usually be black, and the other usually will not be black.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

ENTP


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

INFP, gender-neutral or fluid BUT "biologically female" (hate that term) and female as far as society is usually concerned. And I wear a lot of plain jeans, plain sweaters, Henleys, and unisex or novelty tees. 

On a rare occasion when I'm feeling confident,in my appearance, I'll wear more form-fitting and cuteish clothes when I feel more girly, or nice polos/button-ups if I don't, but still always kind of understated. Never anything flashy. My shoes have to have holes before I'll buy new ones. My socks never match only because I don't keep good track of them.









This is my favourite sweater and it has holes in the armpits right now, rofl. But I keep wearing it because Amazon doesn't have it in stock even though I desperately want to order a new one. >_< I'm wearing it right now in fact.


----------



## Brodir (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm INTJ. To be honest the vast majority of my clothing is made up of gifts. When i buy my own clothing i tend to get pretty standard stuff, like t-shirts and cargo trousers of a set colour. My wardrobe of such clothing is steadily increasing  But still i use the gifted clothing (mostly t shirts, jeans, jumpers and hoodies) the majority of the time.


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

Female INTJ. My typical outfit consists of a plain t-shirt under a button-up collared shirt (usually with the sleeves folded up), regular fit jeans and sneakers. I always wear a watch, and sometimes a pendant or stud earrings. Need to use a backpack or a messenger bag to carry all of my things. I prefer colors like dark blue, black, gray and white, not-so loud patterns and not-too fussy textures.


----------



## XDS (Sep 4, 2013)

INTJ

I like practical clothes that are easy to clean and have compartments for holding things. When I go out I usually wear a short-sleeved collared shirt, slacks, and possibly a fabric jacket if it's cold. Most of my shirts are white with thin coloured stripes running horizontally.

If it wasn't socially unacceptable I'd wear sweatpants everywhere and wear a shirt with usable pockets instead of a tiny breast pocket.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I'man INFJ and just a jeans, t-shirt, and hoodie kind of girl. It is a mix of casual, tomboyish, and country. I dressfor comfort and practicality. I like wearing jeans, plaid shirts (I'mobsessed with plaid), long-sleeved Henley shirts, and other basicshirts for layering, and shoes like Docs, Uggs, Keens, outdoor boots.I like neutral earth-toned colors: black, navy, dark green, grey,brown, and sometimes white. I don't wear makeup and, back when I usedto, I wore it in a natural style. My hair is naturally dark blondeand I don't have it colored. I just wash-and-comb, wear it straightand I'm letting it grow out just because I don't want to mess withit. I have a habit of biting my nails, so usually they are short andclipped to even them out. I dress like Sam Winchester, except I don'thave as beautiful hair as he does. Probably Bella Swan, too, but I try not to compare myself to Twilight. I just really do have a crush on her truck and her plaid shirts.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

ISTP and i usually wear minimalistic, practical clothes in dark colors.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I notice a lot of people like utilitarian outfits and dark colors. What does this mean about us, I wonder.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

ENFJ here 

I used to have a very elegant style, dresses and heels all the time. Now I've become much more relaxed/focused on comfort and have developed a sporty style that I like wearing occassionally, even out to town - which would have been unimaginable a few years ago 

However, my biggest passion is vintage fashion...I have a huge collection of dresses from the 60s and 70s, although I wear them less frequently these days, maybe just for special occassions  On an everyday basis, I feel best in a floaty, colourful hippy/ethnic dress and jandals, and my favourite aviator jacket over that if needed. Also, no underwear!  This kind of style makes me feel free and makes me feel the most "me" at the moment


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

A female INFP and I mostly wear simple, comfortable, but edgy stuff. I also like nerdy clothes, like Superman t-shirts and disney jumpers...


----------



## miss. potato (Jul 10, 2013)

ENTJ, Female.

My casual style consists of "ironic" t-shirts, and knitted sweaters. When I dress it up I kinda like to look like I just stepped out of the 40's.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

ENTP, Male.

my casual is colorful pants and t-shirt's with light colored hoodies and sweaters. Scarves... I always carry a scarf. Even in summer. Because scarves are multipurpose you can use it as a belt / hat / glove / scarf / rope / everything. 
Everyday usage ability:
1) Duct-tape 
2) Scarf 
3) Everything else.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

INTJ Adding another 2 cents here. If I had the cash I'd be the Yohji Yamamoto/Rei Kawakubo poster child, but until then I'm basically dressing like Mary-Kate Olsen on a budget.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

INTP. I never used to care, but I believe my sensing and feeling sides have improved a lot over the last couple of years, and I've started gelling my hair and I wear clothes like this that show my interests -


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

I walk around naked


----------



## Pianoasis (Nov 10, 2011)

I am an xNTx (most people suggest INTJ) and I like to wear modestly colored, usually without graphics clothing. I'll usually wear jeans but I'll do khakis if I'm feeling "preppy". I prefer long sleeved shirts and I roll them up to the elbows when it's warm.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

Promethea said:


> let's have people try to guess what i am from my clothing style, instead.
> 
> i like form fitting stuff that won't snag, and very few accessories for the same reason. i don't like anything getting in the way if i need to spring into action quickly. lots of black, calf-high boots that i can run in, tight tank-tops under a jacket. i think overall i'd say its dressing for utility and agility. i have a messenger bag with me usually that also fits my body well, so that i can run with it - its got various things that i could need if i get stranded.


Scarily, what she said. Although different pieces. Trail running shoes instead of boots, t-shirts instead of tanks and hoodies instead of a jacket. But the same overall goal in my dress. Light, non-interfering clothing and almost always my messenger bag at my side.
You continue to scare me @Promethea. But in a good way.

Twitch

PS: @Promethea *hug* Just cuz :kitteh:


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Depends on my mood. 

If I'm feeling upset or lazy.. oversized baggy comfy sweatshirts and earbuds always plugged in. The don't bother me outfit. 

If I'm feeling happy.. I love to experiment with what I've got. Rearrange. Wearing the same thing every week is boring. 

Though I must add that I haven't worn a pair of jeans since 2009. They're too thick and uncomfortable on my legs. The only pants I wear are shorts. The rest are skirts, dresses, usually accompanied with some interesting tights and leggings. It's a more freeing sensation. Also a reason why I don't really wear gloves.


----------



## InAName (Apr 9, 2013)

ISFJ - No sense of style whatsoever. I wear shoes that were cool in the 80's that I have to buy online because they don't sell them in the U.S. Not because they're cute, because they're comfortable. Period.

I'm totally lost when I have to actually go buy clothing. I tend to find one thing and buy it in every color. People never notice this about me, fortunately...


----------



## Despair (Feb 20, 2014)

INTJ, cool mysterious gender. I want to think of myself as "soft punk" but really I wear basically the same thing every day-a hoodie, t-shirt, and jeans with boots. I do have a pretty good collection of coats though, my current favorites being my leather jacket and trench coat.


----------



## Metal Fish (Jan 3, 2014)

INT-Plaid


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I love textures, colours and cuts. I love to play dress up with my daily clothes. If necessary, I wear sensible shoes, but I have a naughty love of heels. I do my hair and make-up most days. I prefer fewer quality pieces over quantity. I don't want wardrobe malfunctions, thank you very much.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I have been wearing black clothes only for the past five years. Jeans, usually a way too big t-shirt, Dr. Martens or Converse and maybe a necklace.


----------



## ShadowRose (Feb 15, 2014)

ISTJ, kinda girly-ish in the summer (floral patterns, pastel colours, skirts, dresses etc) and pretty much hoodie, jeans and sneakers any other time of the year.


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

I enjoy fashion. My favorite style is feminine or girlish clothing. But when it comes to dressing myself, I dress plainly to blend in. I don't like standing out and getting stares.


----------



## Bri Stewart (Dec 3, 2013)

ISTP female I tend to wear jeans, t-shirt, and hoodie (well between November and January) with boots when I'm at work and either crocs or flip flops, if my cousin hasn't taken them, when I'm off.


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

ENTP / Female; I never really understood fashion. I just wear things that look nice (Indie/preppy is cool), feel comfortable, and I can find around in stores. I'm neither preppy nor indie nor plain. Somewhere in between, I guess. I can go for a sweater one day, and the next accessorize my whole outfit. I do pay attention in what I wear, but I don't follow trends deliberately. If something looks nice, I'll go and wear it.


----------



## StarStuff924 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm a INTP and I wear jeans, a t-shirt, boots or sneakers depending on the weather, and a hoodie if it's cold


----------



## ilia (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm female INFP. I wear what *I* think look good on me. I'm fairly fashion conscious and like to dress up myself, but I'll never blindly follow current trend. I use whatever in my closet into a good use. I love mix match and combine colors (either monochromatic or moderately colorful, depends of the occasion). I won't shop new clothing until I really need them. 
Overall, I like elegant well-dressed style with personal touch. Not stand out too much is a must.


----------



## SouthernSaxon (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm an INTP. I generally done a smart-casual style of dress, occasionally smart if I'm traveling or going to a function, but usually smart casual. I'll describe that.

At this time of year - very late summer here - we are starting to get frosts in the morning again so I am wearing my trench coat over a merino jersey (note to Americans: "jersey" means something very different in NZ...Google merino jersey) and that over a shirt. Either cotton pants or jeans and leather shoes. If it's raining I'll get the umbrella out. This clothing is what I'll continue with until next December, in those few warm months I wear a polo, shorts and sandals. I have my timepiece also, a titanium Boccia. 

I have dark blonde hair, so I go for black, white, cream, grey and various shades of blue as colour choices in my clothes.

It hasn't escaped me that I dress substantially more formally than almost everyone my age anywhere, but it would be an insult to my intelligence to blend in with the mob for the sake of being "normal".


----------



## Roswelina (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh, I am an ENTP female too and I like to wear dark colors, OK, being honest, black is the protagonist in my wardrobe.


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

INTJ

For the tops I wear nice looking t-shirts/tanks of all colors with some graphics. I wear comfortable pants, usually some kind of dress pant in the winter and comfortable shorts in the summer. I hate any clothing that requires special treatments like dry clean only or hand wash. I will wear them one time and never take the time to follow those instructions. If I dress up I like classic styles and fits that are in fashion.


----------



## Pike (Oct 18, 2019)

INFP and black shirts and jeans are my bread and butter. Recently I've branched out and started wearing shirts of different colours (preferably of darker shades and no logos). If I'm going out I prefer to wear green, lady-friends have told me it brings out my eye colour.

Funny story, but a while back me and my close friends (all guys) had to start coordinating our outfits before going out. It all started this one night when we all went to the movies and realised the three of us were getting more weird looks than usual. We didn't think much of it. Later that night we were just chilling on the couch watching tv when I looked over to the others and realised that we were all dressed in blue jeans, black shirts and black jackets. We had spent the entire afternoon out in public like that and hadn't even realised. After that we consciously tried to break away from "the uniform".


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

INTP, and I only ever wear dresses. I own one pair of jeggings (the more pants feel like pantyhose the better) just in case one day the need arises to wear pants, but even if I wanted to wear them, I'd have to wear a short dress over them, because I don't own any tops.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

ENTP male, I dress whatever looks cool, which usualy it is:

- Jeans
- Hoodie
- T-shirt with stripes

And.. that's all?


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

ISFJ 

My style is classic, fairly conservative and sometimes tomboyish (e.g hats and pants), with a vintage flair.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

ISTJ:

Most days I wear tee shirts and gym shorts based on comfort because I don't go out much. When I do, I like comfortable but trendy clothes. I don't do fashion over comfort unless it's a rare occasion like a wedding.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

INFJ. Really haven't been giving too many fks lately so lately I've been wearing basic shirts....black or white, some graphic tees. Basic tank tops....sweaters or this huge flannel even tho it's not even cold out. Fitted jeans or leggings. My Nike slides. lol.
I just bought some new burgundy Nike shoes so I'll sometimes where that with black ankle socks. 
Neutral colors. No jewelry unless its my piercings.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

ISTP 

Gritty, minimalist, and/or athletic.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

infp

Plain clothing with simple colors and (almost) no imagery. I tend towards dark colors, and footwear wise I always wear tennis shoes. I usually don't wear a hat, and I often wear a jacket.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

INTJ Female

If I find a shirt, skirt, or dress I like, I'll purchase it in multiple colours. Not really into wearing pants/jeans, but I do have a few pair of jeans. Same thing goes here - I will purchase jeans I like in dark & light colours. 

I have several different styles, but I'll be dressed in these styles in this order of likelihood:

boho chic
preppy/business
glam/girly

Most people say that I overdress. I'm basically either in my jammies (all of my pjs are long "granny nightgowns") or dressed. I don't care what people say/think about how I dress because I dress for comfort. 

I prefer jewel tones and especially prefer autumnal colours as they really compliment my dark skin, dark eyes, and dark hair. Unlike what a lot of sites say about INTJs, I don't really like a lot of grey scale colours. I do have a grey maxi skirt and a few black shirts, but one wouldn't open my closet and basically see from white to black and every grey in between. Not me.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

INTP and whatever I can find in the boy's thrift store department that's blue, black, dark plaid (or dark green or khaki when I'm desperate), and doesn't look frilly or have logos or busy-looking patterns. Mostly jeans, slacks, shorts, thermal shirts, button-down shirts, beanies (my head is often cold), and flannel shirts when I can find them. I've considered wearing all black most if not all of the time, but that might have to wait until I lose a few more pounds and/or get some money. 

I don't have a lot of options because I can't afford a lot of new clothes that weren't produced in sweatshops and because I'm right in between large children and small adult sizes. 

I have found a wonderfully comfortable pair of walking shoes, black, from Zero shoes, and I intend to wear this brand or a similar shoe for the rest of my life.


----------

